# Wheel upgrade on Pinarello



## chrisvars (Oct 26, 2008)

F3:13

Hi Guys just wondering what wheels I should upgrade on my new bike. Picked it up on the weekend.

Got it with a Campy Veloce Groupy.

Just dont like the weight and feel of the wheels. 


www.forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=145439&stc=1&d=1225076636


----------



## 2002 (Nov 19, 2007)

Campagnolo Bora Ultra
Lew
Lightweight


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

I have 2008 Campagnolo Zondas, and am extremely happy with them. 1610 grams, so they are pretty light, and the are plenty durable. I would highly recommend them. Typically you see Vento wheels matched with Veloce, but I would skip Sciroccos and go to Zondas for the difference in price. The Zondas are quite a bit lighter than the Ventos and Sciroccos, and extremely similar to the Eurus. I think that they are the best value in the Campy mid profile lineup.

I ordered a set of Reynolds carbon wheels, and am having a hard time trying to decide if I should keep my Zondas as a second set of wheels, so I think that says a lot!!!


----------



## steiger1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Thats mine, a F4:13, which uses the same frame. 

I would recommend Fulcrum. The G3 spokes of Campa are too blatant to the curvy frame.


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

Bora for racing and Neutron for training.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

now is a great time yo buy some reynolds assaults.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

My friend has that same bike and put Easton EA 90SLX's on his. 1472gr. The '09's are 100g's lighter...
Also think about the HED Ardennes...1365gr. 
Both are under the $1000.00 line.


----------



## hammer77 (Dec 30, 2008)

I just bought the FP3 and will be getting the Fulcrum Racing Zero wheelset...


----------



## proy (Sep 7, 2004)

I don't agree that the G3 spoke pattern is too aggressive for the frame. So I would consider a set of Campy Eurus - great all around wheelset.


----------



## Wayne'O 75 (Sep 23, 2008)

I have the exact same bike. I have just purchased a set of Campagnolo Zonda's. Just waiting for the cassette tool, to swap the cassette over and then they are going on.
View attachment 155485


As soon as I mount the wheels onto the bike, will take another photo for you and re-post.


----------



## Wayne'O 75 (Sep 23, 2008)

Here's the F3:13 with the Zonda's.


----------

